# Air Show this weekend



## MichaelEnderson (Jun 2, 2008)

I am new to boating and have made a few sole trips around the bay. I have a 17ft with a 70HP johnson. I am wanting to take my boat out to see the Air Show this Friday but i am not sure about running the pass to the gulf and then down to the beach. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if you can see good from the sound side and if I do go thru the pass and hit the gulf what would be the best boat launch to make this as short of a trip as possible. I live near gulf beach hwy and old gulf beach hwy and normally use the boat launch on old gulf beach hwy but I am not sure how far or long it would take to get thru navy point and then to the beach. If anyone else is planning to take their boat out friday I would like to tag along in my boat as I have not been thru the pass and would like to have someone to help just in case of a problem or i can't get home.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

we usually get on the soundside behind hooters and you can see everything that they see on the gulf side except foe when they fly low along the beach you loose them for a few seconds behind the condos but the sound side is probally the better side cause you can get out in the shallow water and swin or whatnot they have a bufferzone in the gulf which is patrolled by the coast guard ,you can put in at shoreline and only have like a mile to the soundside behind hooters


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

The last couple of years we have anchored East of the EPA building in the Sound. You see all of the low runs as well as a good number of turns happen overhead. We have had ice from the wing actually fall into the boat.


----------



## MichaelEnderson (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys this will be the first airshow for me at the beach and the first ever for my sons and I just want to be safe and be able to see the show .:usaflag


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The sound is going to be your best bet. X marks the spot where most boats anchor. I go inside little sabine and I can see the entire show just fine.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone is interested the hazard zone or the off limits to recreational boaters zone will be as follows

1. draw a line perpendicular to the beach line from the water tower. The line should stop 1500 ft off the shoreline. 

2.A 5 mile radius from that point will be off limits to recreational boaters.

like everyone has said you can get closer to the show by anchoring up in Little sabine.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

jsaddiction, has the safety zone been expanded to be larger than stated below?

Here are some boating rules for viewing the Blues show this weekend:

*Boating:*<UL><LI>The Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier will close from 11:30 a.m.?3 p.m. <LI>Boats in the Gulf of Mexico are not allowed to enter a safety box of a half-mile South, 1.5 miles west and 1.75 miles east of the Coast Guard cutter. If the referred area is not cleared, the performances will not take place due to security measures. (_This equates to aradius of not more than 1.75 miles east-west. They don't say how far out the cutter will be so the southern most point is based on where the cutter is located.)_<LI>The entire area from approximately Deer Point in Gulf Breeze to east of Quietwater should be treated as a ?No Wake-Idle Speed Only? area. <LI>The northern 60 feet of the Quietwater pier will be a ?no mooring? area. This allows a place for boaters to load and unload passengers, and provides emergency personnel a spot for waterside patients to be brought ashore. <LI>Inlet to Little Sabine will be outbound only beginning 2:30 p.m. <LI>There will be several Boating Under the Influence checkpoints. </LI>[/list]

http://www.visitpensacolabeach.com/what/airshowsafety.asp


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The off-limit zone is marked by bouys though, right?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

mike e those other post gave you some good info. make sure to get there VERYearly and leave late. the gulf can get pretty bumpy in a 17 footer. even though you are close to the beach you are looking at a 10 mile ride from the pass. suggest you take a few shorter trips out before you go that far ie mass. or bouys or 3 barges and always check the weather and remember in the summer it can change in a minute. one year a storm blew up right after the show finished and a couple of boats sank. not trying to scare you just gotta be careful. good luck and have fun. i wouldnt mind if you tagged along but we are planning to go in the gulf and then leave the show and catch that big limit on snapper that ought to take all of about 30 min.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thats a 10-4 true-king


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *MichaelEnderson (7/9/2008)*I am new to boating and have made a few sole trips around the bay. I have a 17ft with a 70HP johnson. I am wanting to take my boat out to see the Air Show this Friday but i am not sure about running the pass to the gulf and then down to the beach. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if you can see good from the sound side and if I do go thru the pass and hit the gulf what would be the best boat launch to make this as short of a trip as possible. I live near gulf beach hwy and old gulf beach hwy and normally use the boat launch on old gulf beach hwy but I am not sure how far or long it would take to get thru navy point and then to the beach. If anyone else is planning to take their boat out friday I would like to tag along in my boat as I have not been thru the pass and would like to have someone to help just in case of a problem or i can't get home.


you'll want to stay inside the sound...no need to fool with the pass and gulf in a 17ft boat just for the Blues. Just run down the intercoastal and find a spot where the previous poster marked with the big red X's. Those are the best spot for sure. I'll be in Little Sabine with the rest of the masses of people...can't wait!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

OK mississippi guy here.....i dont know the waters in pensacola like i do over here...however i have a course saved in my gps from the hargreaves tourney and its coming out of bayou chico out to the pass....where should i go from any point in between those 2 points?

thx stephen


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

where are you going bluffman the blues? gulf or inland?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

just somewhere to watch the show....but i only know the waters from bayou chico to the pass..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/9/2008)*just somewhere to watch the show....but i only know the waters from bayou chico to the pass..


I hope you like my drawing skills. If you coming from Bayou Chico, just follow the boats. There will be plenty. I am leaving from the Shipyard at about 8:45am Saturday Morning and you are more than welcome to follow me out. I watch from Little Sabine.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

hey is that the coast gaurd station right above the "to pass" icon???


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

we are going for the gulf if weather permits. to get there from the pass (pensacola)you just go out about two bouys then head east about 10 miles stay about 1-2 miles off shore you can see the pensacola beach watertower and the fishing pier. if you line up on the pier that is what the blues center their show on. if you want to stay inland zoom out on your gps leave chico go around gulf breeze it is south of chico first headwest then south theneast around gulf breeze stay in the middle of the bay it gets shallow around gulf breeze you will see bob sikes bridge if you turn south right before the bridge thur a narrow cut that takes you into sabine if you go under the bridge and take a right that is the sound quiet water shallow if you turn right to soonpast bridge you will see the boats.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/9/2008)*hey is that the coast gaurd station right above the "to pass" icon???


That is NAS Pensacola


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Weather permitting, I think we're going to do a little bottom fishing early and head to the beach a little before two to watch the blues.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/9/2008)*hey is that the coast gaurd station right above the "to pass" icon???


Are you a 'Coastie' over in MS??? If so, do you know Ben Ray???


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nope not a coastie.......just reconized the area


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anybody know what time it will be over, wanted to go to the pier sat. around 7pm or so?? (will all the people be gone?)


----------



## MichaelEnderson (Jun 2, 2008)

I really do appreciate the input. its a few minutes ride for me to the bay and doesn't look like its that far to the beach from where I live. I think it would be a quick ride for me just to launch behind my house and ride out to the little cove east of the EPA area. Keep an eye out for me I have included a pic and hope to meet some of you guys out there. If you see me feel free to swing by and introduce your self. I am always looking for advice and to learn as much as possible. BTW that is my Bro in the pic not me. My brother owns B&M tires on Navy and Old Palafox so if any of you guys ever need a hand or a set of tires hit me up.


----------

